# PCB Snapper



## Limitless (Nov 14, 2016)

Took new boat down to Panama City last Wednesday to fish Thursday - Saturday in some great weather and sea conditions.  Thursday we went West scouting looking for Snapper to be ready for Friday and Saturday when the state would be open again.  Hit several numbers and caught nothing but AJs up to 38" and Triggers up to 18".  Of course they seasons for them are closed.  Not a single snapper of and kind was caught.

So Friday we went East to a number 8.5 miles off shore in 78 feet.  Found the bottom we wanted, anchored up and put in the chum bag.  Over the next 2 hours we caught a smorgasbord of fish and got our limit of those endangered American Red Snapper. 

Saturday the wind was up some so it was a bit more sporty in the morning.  Went back to the number East and had our limit of ARS by 9:15.  Bait was Hard Tail, Cigars, and Bonita.  A great trip.  

There's 3 more days of Snapper season left in Gulf state water 25, 26, and 27 November.  If the seas lay again it's sure worth a shot!


----------

